# Trying to lose weight but...



## Names_Pending (Jul 7, 2015)

Evening all,

I suffer with Type 1 Diabetes and my Doctors haven't been the best at helping me with the illness. I've frequently been taken off and put back on insulin and have now had things changed again which are not helping my blood sugars.

This all came around to me trying to lose weight as I am very aware of my body image and wish to change that. I do not exercise as much as I would like to, one reason would be down to how self-conscious I am of how my body looks (example; I would love to go swimming but due to upper body area, I feel unable to) and secondly, my bloody sugars keep going low. I try my hardest to eat healthily and walk to work instead of taking the bus however this is causing my blood sugars to go low, no matter what I eat. I could be walking around a shopping centre and just thanks to the walking, my sugars will go low. 

So what I'm asking is, what are the best ways to lose weight being a diabetic? The Doctors haven't helped me with any sort of diet plan so I could really do with some help!


----------



## trophywench (Jul 7, 2015)

Let's start at the beginning Aaron.


Have you been on a carbohydrate counting course?

And have you ever read the info contained within this piece of prose - cos you need to!

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/info/?page_id=120

I do not understand why ANYONE who has definitely been diagnosed T1 would - COULD !! - ever be taken off insulin?  We may still produce a vestige of our own stuff - but nowhere near enough to live on.

Of course if someone had the bright idea you weren't T1, that might have happened - a lady doctor decided that about me the day before Princess Anne and Mark Philllips got wed, so I started Metformin that day - and threw up (the projectile kind) all night and when it was just the same the next morning I went back on insulin immediately, eventually stopped chucking up as often soon enough to watch the event on TV.  Work weren't very impressed LOL   But it WAS true, honest!


----------



## Names_Pending (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm going to the XPert Carb counting in September time which the Docs have recently refferred me to, so I'm hoping that will help.

As for being taken off Insulin, they've done it twice, taken me off and put me back on. They have always been insistent that I am Type 1 however, no matter my protests.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 8, 2015)

How long have you been diagnosed?  Is the on again off again routine because they think you're honeymooning?  What insulin do you take?  Sorry it's like 20 questions!  Just wondering if you should reduce your background insulin, going hypo with physical activity is usually a sign for me that I need to reduce it down.

Welcome aboard by the way, I'm sure they'll be lots of ideas soon, but what about cycling, you don't have to flash any flesh and it's good for the muscles and the heart


----------



## Names_Pending (Jul 8, 2015)

About 6 years now, I did honeymoon for quite a period of time, but its happened a lot. I'm only on 8 units of Lantus at the moment which has been lowered so I'm seeing how it goes. 

I haven't even thought about cycling! I may have to go find a bike now  Thank you


----------



## trophywench (Jul 8, 2015)

No Aaron - you don't have to wait to be told what to do with insulin doses - you learn how to test and make those decisions yourself - that's why I pointed you to the information on how to test before you make any decisions like that for yourself.

So do the tests over the 24 hours like it says, then post the results on here (or you could do that when you've done the first 12 consecutive hours) with your own thoughts on where you might have too much Long Acting floating about - and people on here can discuss it with you, before you start adjusting it - cos it can be scary doing it yourself to start off with.  But you do get more confident at doing it as you go along.

Insulin needs don't stay fixed for ever so long whoever you are and whatever your lifestyle or eating habits.  They are as changeable as the weather - and can be affected by the weather too!!  None of us can be at the doctors before every time we jab, can we?


----------

